# Freelining question



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

First of all, would like to say an official hello. I have read through about 800 posts on the Florida forum over the past few weeks, starting at the very beginning and going backwards trying to answer all the beginner questions. Starting from the back was kind of weird because it sucked seeing Koslow and Emmanuel more or less have to leave the page, as they both were a great help. To all the other regulars on here, thanks for all the knowledge you have unknowingly given me. If anybody ever wants to know how to catch one of those walleyes that the Duluth tourons are always talking about, let me know. 

That being said, I have a freelining question that I was looking for some specifics on. I am good with line weight, leader, hook, bait, etc., I am just wondering about one part. If I am around other guys, I figure I will need to keep the freelined bait rod in my hand so the bait doesn't swim into someone else's rig. If I am kind of on my own, I am wondering if I can get it out there and let it do it's thing either with the bail open, or with the bait runner switch on the reel? My plan when I head down in june was to hit Sunglow, Jetty Park, and S.I., and I was thinking of freelining one rig and if possible, working a gulp shrimp with a jig head for flounder at the same time. I have read current is a monster at S.I., so I don't think this would apply there. As far as the other spots, I was wondering if I could keep an eye on the freeline rod, but if I am fishing on the rising or falling tide, would whatever bait fish I have to be using be swimming off with the tide to quickly for me to make a few casts with the gulp in the mean time? Hook placement would be in the back area so it swims away from me. I guess I could sum this whole deal up with the question Is a freelined bait rod a high maintenance rod that you need to hold onto the whole time? If so, my other plan was to soak a bait and work the gulp/mud minnow/etc. (hopefully a flounder belly strip if it works right)

Thanks


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't speak of the currents in the area and that issue of contoling or losing control of bait on freeline. But another way to look at the freelining or another advatage whether it's live bait or even your gulp when you're fishing the surf is you set the freelining (baitrunner) (Liveliner) drag on so when that rod is in a sandspike and you're tending to a second rod, if you get a hit on the rod with the freeline on it doesn't get dragged into the ocean when you lost attention for a moment. so there are two uses or aspects of the freeline.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

I cant comment about sunglow because i have never been up there but when it comes to sebastian and jetty park, if you have the choice, i would skip jetty park entirely. Dont get me wrong its a nice pier to lounge around on and have a good afternoon of fishing but the fishing doesnt even come close to sebastian. To answer your question specifically, when at sebastian if you are fishing on the inlet side and freelining, you want to be holding your rod at all times. When it comes to the current, you will toss out your bait and walk with it until you no longer can or dont want to anymore. Then walk back recast and repeat. Now if you wanna fish the surf side you can soak bait all day long with little trouble of tangling with other peoples lines, assuming that you have enough weight to hold bottom. I hope this was helpful, and if you have anymore questions feel free to ask. Im no expert but i have been down there dozens of times. Jeff


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, that's just the answer I was looking for. As far as sebastian vs. jetty park, which one is better for flounder in late June? My wife has some conference thing for school going in late June for five days, and we will be staying at the mother-in-law's house in Orlando. My choices are to either A. Fish all day long from morning until night every day, or B. Spend quality time with the mother-in-law, where she can explain to me about how I am wrong about everything in the universe. Needless to say, I am choosing A. As long as gas isn't 9.00 a gallon by then, I am pretty much open to driving wherever. I briefly thought about driving down to the keys for a day, but that would be a haul and I wouldn't have the cash for a hotel. I have read that Sebastian isn't as crowded during the week days in the evening, how about Fri, Sat, and Sun nights? Madhouse?


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Sebastian Inlet Advice

If you plan on trying the inlet, you have to be prepared, It is by far the best fishing in this area. Here are a few links that will guide you in the right direction. Study them and have a blast..
Sebastian is like Las Vegas sometimes it's incredible other times you come home with an empty tackle box......

http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com/fishing.jhtml?method=list

http://www.fischmore.com/team-fischmore

http://www.whiteysonline.com


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the links, I will make sure to study up, stock up on lead, and say a prayer to the fish gods before I get there. 

Speaking of lead, I'm gonna need to pick up some sinkers/hooks/stuff, and I prefer not to make any donations to the Peoples Republic of China (via wallmart). Any ma and pa tackle shops around there or north of there that have a decent selection of terminal tackle stuff? 

Thanks again for the tips


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Skip the last post, found a couple tackle shops off the links. 

Thanks


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

There is always whiteys which is just 2 miles north of the inlet but if you are coming that way, i prefer black dogs. After you take the left to stay on a1a it will be on the right. That guy has always been good to me and is quick to hook you up with more than you paid for.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Good deal, thanks for the tip!


----------

